# vegas & baby {pic heavy} :]



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

Vegas loves the camera flash!









Vegas being cute!









Baby winking & Vegas eating banana









Two of them together









Vegas on my brother









Baby & banana









Baby's close up









Hanging out in my sleeve

Hope you enjoyed! I'll post more later..I'm at school right now. =P


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

OOHHHHH so sweet! (school is pretty boring huh?!?)


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

Cuteness! I love the pics of them eating. Have fun in school


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

That last picture was SO CUTE! When Eskimo was alive, the two of them, Stella and Eskmio would both sleep in the hammock I made at the same time! So cute!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

D'awww! These are the first pics I've seen of your girls...they're adorable!!!


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

awww, they are cuties!!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

So cute , thank you for shareing!
Jess x


----------

